

This is hands down the best use of root benefits in an Android security app - archon810
http://www.androidpolice.com/2010/11/29/theft-aware-2-0-the-most-ingenious-android-security-solution-with-the-best-root-integration-weve-seen-to-date-really-hands-on-review

======
gnufs
"The app is completely invisible not just in the app launcher (any app can do
that already), but also in the app manager"

"You can make the phone secretly dial you and spy on the thief by listening in
on the surroundings."

Sounds more like a possible security vulnerability that can be used against
the phone owner.

